# ICD-9 code 481 vs 486



## cld (Nov 20, 2008)

A diagnosis of RLL pneumonia- is it appropriate to use 481- lobar pneumonia or use the general code of 486 for pneumonia. Organism is not known at time of admission.
 Thanks for your help.
cld


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to go with 486 here.

Per information my system is providing, the code for lobar pneumonia refers to the "type" of pneumonia, not the "site".


----------



## cld (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Karen, everytime I read that definition, I wondered if they were talking about the lobes of the lungs. My medical dictionary said that lobar pneumonia was of the lobes of the lungs also. So basicly, all pneumonias are usually coded under the 486, unless the diaganosis is real specific.
cld


----------

